# Montreal English Reserves



## Dimitrov (13 Jul 2010)

I always wanted to be an Infantry Soldier. It was like a dream when I was only seven years old, playing "war" with other kids.
They actually wanted to be superman, spiderman. I didn't get it, maybe I'm wierd - who knows? - I wanted to be a soldier. :warstory:

Anyway, I'll get to the point...
What do I need to do to become one in the Reserve force? (Don't ask me about my choice on the Reserve, except on pm. This topic isn't about that.)

I live in Montreal, Quebec. I am billingual, my first language being French. I might have a slight accent if I start speaking fully in english with someone, but even then, I can hide it easily.

I know already what I need to achieve in terms of physical fitness. I'm good with my medical and, as I asked in another topic, I'm now informed of what I need to do to pass my CFAT.

My question isn't about recruitment, actually. It's about the trade as a whole.
I would like to know if my goal (become a Reserve Force Infantry Soldier) is too high?
I'm all right in maths, I actually want to go to cegep in Computer Science, hopefully becoming a Programmer.
I'm good with verbal skills and my spatial ability is about 95% (according to two eCFATs I took, but those are (allegedly) easy compared to the real thing).

When I set a goal, I usually reach it, even if it takes me hours to achieve it.
Please, I just want to know if I'm being realisitc. Are there few spots for that trade?
Should I try to get informed on other trades I find interesting? ( I did went through a lot of the descriptions and read about a dozen of other trades. )

Sorry for my long topics, I hope I'm not annoying anyone with my questions.


----------



## Alea (13 Jul 2010)

Hello,



			
				Dimitrov said:
			
		

> When I set a goal, I usually reach it, even if it takes me hours to achieve it.



Then, you will reach this one also 



> Please, I just want to know if I'm being realisitc. Are there few spots for that trade?



You are being realistic.
No one on this forum can answer you if there are some spots available for this trade or not. The numbers change over 1 hour and a lot of trades (Regular or Reserve) are presently closed. Therefor, only a recruiter as the knowledge to answer this question.



> Should I try to get informed on other trades I find interesting? ( I did went through a lot of the descriptions and read about a dozen of other trades. )



Yes! Absolutely!



> Sorry for my long topics, I hope I'm not annoying anyone with my questions.



No question is really irrelevant and all has the right to be asked. I would suggest you do a little research on the forum.

Alea


----------



## Dimitrov (14 Jul 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Then, you will reach this one also
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Alea, you've been really helpful.


----------



## Dimitrov (14 Jul 2010)

I consider myself bilingual, therefor face a strong dilemma. I arrived in Montreal when I was eight years old. I speak and write French better then Bulgarian (My mother's tongue.)
However, for the two past years, I've discovered that I love English. I just love the language. I'm trying to read as many books in English as I can get my hands on.

Verbally, I'm good in both English and French.
I'm just wondering.. which reserve should I sing-up with?
I *am* still in Montreal.
I'm looking for an Infantry or Armoured reserve. 
(No sigs, engineer, etc.)

This is the topic that caused my questioning: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81142.0.html


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Jul 2010)

Would it be correct to say that you're asking for the name of an English-language infantry or artillery unit in Montreal?


----------



## Dimitrov (14 Jul 2010)

*EDITED*
Too long of a reply.

Simply: I want to go to an English reserve even though my MAIN language is French.  (I'm fair in English, even better in vocabulary than most people my age. I got a 92% in English last time I was evaluated, and the teacher was a very tough one. )

Am I making a bad decision?


----------



## Jungle (14 Jul 2010)

Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Am I making a bad decision?



No, you're not. Go for it...


----------



## Dimitrov (14 Jul 2010)

All right, that's all I needed, just a small push


----------



## TimBit (14 Jul 2010)

Dimitrov, I once was Infantry in Montreal... wow that makes me feel as if I'm already in a wheelchair with no hair!

Ok, stupid comments aside, my advice to you is:

visit all the regiments. Call and say you are interested in joining. If they say they have no spot, say you don't care, you just want to visit in order to join next year. To become a reservist, the unit must want you (unlike the Reg Force where it is CFRC). Therefore, going on a parade night and talking to their recruiter will reflect favourably upon you. 

Je vois aussi que tu es franco. Dans ce cas, tous les régiments te sont ouverts:

Régiment de Maisonneuve (le meilleur, selon moi  ;D)
Fusilliers Mont-Royal (aussi Franco)
Canadian Grenadier Guards (eux font aussi la relève de la garde à Ottawa au Parlement l'été, alors tu dois aimer la drill)
Royal Montreal Regiment (anglais)
Black Watch (un régiment écossais, où tu porterais le kilt)

Finalement à Laval 4ième Bataillon Royal 22ième Régiment.

Contacte-les, va les voir, dis leur ce que tu veux, et sois patient. Entre-temps, entraîne-toi, push-ups, sit-ups, CHIN-UPS, marche forcée avec poids dans le dos et préférablement dans les bras, beaucoup de course et d'autre cardio.

Bonne chance!


----------



## Dimitrov (14 Jul 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Dimitrov, I once was Infantry in Montreal... wow that makes me feel as if I'm already in a wheelchair with no hair!
> 
> Ok, stupid comments aside, my advice to you is:
> 
> ...



I didn't understand the bit about the "going on a parade night and talking to the recruiter".
I'll probably try the Régiment de Maisonneuve and the Royal Montreal Regiment.
Since I'm not really into the Grenadier's drill nor the Black Watch's kilts.

I am currently training, actually I have to go to the gym any second now.

Which reserve do you think is best for me? (I'm looking for an English one, even though my main language is French.)
Also, please explain what you meant by " Therefore, going on a parade night and talking to their recruiter will reflect favourably upon you. " and "To become a reservist, the unit must want you".


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2010)

Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I'll probably try the Régiment de Maisonneuve and the Royal Montreal Regiment.
> Since I'm not really into the Grenadier's drill nor the Black Watch's kilts.



Each unit is unique, the challenge is to find the one that suits your preferences (when such a choice is possible in an area with multiple units).



			
				Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Which reserve do you think is best for me? (I'm looking for an English one, even though my main language is French.)



Visit the units to see how readily you'd be able to work with the people in the units. As long as you are functional in the language the unit uses for training, then your language skills shouldn't be an issue.



			
				Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Also, please explain what you meant by " Therefore, going on a parade night and talking to their recruiter will reflect favourably upon you. " and "To become a reservist, the unit must want you".



This means to visit the unit in its armoury on an evening when the unit is parading.  Introduce yourself, say that you are interested in possibly joining the unit and ask who you should talk to about observing what the unit does for a training night.  When you deal with a unit recruiter, as you assess the unit for its suitability for you, the recruiter is doing a similar assessment on you.  That way, when the recruiter has multiple candidate files, but only few openings, the offers for a position will go to those who seemed to "fit" the unit best.  That way, there's less frustration and pain involved for everyone involved.


----------



## Dimitrov (15 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all the information you guys provided me with, this was really helpful.
However, one question still stands about the Infantry Soldier trade.

How physically fit do I really need to be?
According to this page (which is in French, I didn't find it in English, sorry) it states that you have to be able to make 2.4km in 11.56 minutes or less (for 30 year olds and less).

I'm pretty sure I won't be able to achieve that. I'm almost certain that one of my best friends, who is the best runner in school, and who loves to run and goes by himself to each Cross Country just so he can run, can't do the 2.4km is 11.56 minutes or less.
Please, tell me if I that's actually what you need to do, since 2.4km isn't your everyday walk to the dep 

As for the situps and pushups I'm all right, I can do a good fourty each without much difficulty.


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Jul 2010)

Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the information you guys provided me with, this was really helpful.
> However, one question still stands about the Infantry Soldier trade.
> 
> How physically fit do I really need to be?
> ...



Sorry I don't have time to post an in depth reply; however, 2.4km in 11:56 is not at all hard if you practice. When I joined the CF 4 years ago, I was able to run 2.4km in under 9 minutes. That's not even THAT fast. There are some people that can do it in 6:30- 7:00 mins (albeit probably not many on a PRes BMQ ....) 

You are going to do stuff that is a lot harder mentally and physically than a 2.4km run, so remember that. Work hard but take care of your body. You may not be the best, but with effort, you will improve - and you may rise to be among the best.

Good luck.


----------



## Redeye (15 Jul 2010)

Dimitrov,

That time and distance corresponds to an eight minute mile, which really isn't that fast at all.  And honestly, you're never going to run only a mile and half - morning PT runs will normally be at least 5km.  You need to be reasonably fit, but more importantly you need to be committed and you need to push yourself hard because that is what the infantry trade course will force you to do.



			
				Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the information you guys provided me with, this was really helpful.
> However, one question still stands about the Infantry Soldier trade.
> 
> How physically fit do I really need to be?
> ...


----------



## ProudofallofU (16 Jul 2010)

First time on, so I thought maybe I would put my 2 cents in. @ Dimitrov, It's not really the pushups, and Sit ups you worry about, just remember that there is no YOU when your there. You maybe be doing some PT (example Circuit training), and you clear the course with ease, but some person beside you is struggling dearly, You will not get praise for doing well, but I guarantee your instructor will Chew your ass because he or she beside you did poorly, and you should help them improve. Same goes for Locker inspections, yours is perfect(which they will NEVER admit lol), and your buddy in the bunk beside you is messy, or incorrect (you will catch sh!t for it, cause it was different from yours) ..ie POOR.  TEAMWORK, TEAMWORK,TEAMWORK!!.   GoodLuck to you , and I hope you are happy, and successful in whichever trade you choose ....OH, and if you screw something up.....Simple response is NO EXCUSE!... Cheers!.


----------



## PegcityNavy (16 Jul 2010)

ProudofallofU said:
			
		

> First time on, so I thought maybe I would put my 2 cents in. @ Dimitrov, It's not really the pushups, and Sit ups you worry about, just remember that there is no YOU when your there. You maybe be doing some PT (example Circuit training), and you clear the course with ease, but some person beside you is struggling dearly, You will not get praise for doing well, but I guarantee your instructor will Chew your *** because he or she beside you did poorly, and you should help them improve. Same goes for Locker inspections, yours is perfect(which they will NEVER admit lol), and your buddy in the bunk beside you is messy, or incorrect (you will catch sh!t for it, cause it was different from yours) ..ie POOR.  TEAMWORK, TEAMWORK,TEAMWORK!!.   GoodLuck to you , and I hope you are happy, and successful in whichever trade you choose ....OH, and if you screw something up.....Simple response is NO EXCUSE!... Cheers!.



Thanks for the heads up, i am expecting the unexpected at BMOQ. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Dimitrov (3 Aug 2010)

I'm supposed to go to the R de Mais tomorow to sign up for the reserves, I just turned 16 today 
However, I'm still unsure. I really wanted to go to an English reserve, but apperantly, the R de Mais is the only infantry reserve that fits me personally.

My question is the following:
Are any of you "montreal-reservists" in or do you know any english speaking reserve that is somewhat similar to the R de Mais in drills and the like.
I really like R de Mais, and AM more fluent in French then in English. However, I simply can't imagine following orders in french, no offense meant at all, it's just my little wierd thing. I find the queen's english to be more direct and harsh then the french, I guess(since it's a germanic language). But now I am simply digressing.

Please, can anyone help me? (At the very least provide me with a good english reserve unit's name).

P.S.
The Black Watch and the Royal Montreal Regiment are ruled out of my list since they don't fit my own personal expectations (it's my own problem, they surely are suited for other people.)


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Aug 2010)

Canadian Grenadier Guards perhaps?


----------



## Dimitrov (3 Aug 2010)

Are there any other?
(Sorry if you feel like I'm being pretentious or anything, I just don't want to go somewhere I feel uncomfortable.)


----------



## Larkvall (3 Aug 2010)

Have you visited any Reserve units?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Aug 2010)

Dimitrov

You have been onto this for over a month now.  You live somewhere in Montreal.  It is kind of hard for someone in Vancouver to be doing your homework for you.  We don't even know where abouts in Montreal you live, as to inform you as to the closest Reserve unit.  We already know you don't want to wear a kilt (heaven knows why?), nor that you want to join some other unit.  Your choices are rather slim.  You either man up and join one of the units, or you wait until some unit is created that you do like.......and that is never.


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (3 Aug 2010)

I would have said CGG as well...



			
				Dimitrov said:
			
		

> However, I simply can't imagine following orders in french, no offense meant at all, it's just my little weird thing. I find the queen's english to be more direct and harsh then the french, I guess(since it's a germanic language).



The language doesn't really matter, when the WO starts yelling at you, I guaranty you will move


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (3 Aug 2010)

Dimitrov said:
			
		

> The Black Watch and the Royal Montreal Regiment are ruled out of my list since they don't fit my own personal expectations (it's my own problem, they surely are suited for other people.)


There are only 3 english infantry units in Montreal and you've ruled two out above.  That leaves the CGG.  Note that the RMR is a fairly bilingual unit so really the RHC and CGG are your only two choices for primarily english units.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (5 Aug 2010)

I recommend any Montreal-based unit.

Not sure I understand your personal expectations and ideas of "fit", but it doesn't really matter. No unit in Montreal is 100% English or 100% French.

Regardless of the unit you join, best of luck.


----------

